# budget gaming laptop



## nilukumar (Apr 1, 2014)

I wish to take a gaming laptop.I want to run crysis3, battlefield3 ...games on it.So suggest me a complitable laptop below 55000 range.(If possible also suggest me a shop in Pune


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2014)

nilukumar said:


> I wish to take a gaming laptop.I want to run crysis3, battlefield3 ...games on it.So suggest me a complitable laptop below 55000 range.(If possible also suggest me a shop in Pune



[h=1]HP Envy 15-J049TX Laptop @ 55k[/h]


----------



## vkl (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't create multiple threads for same purpose.Your other thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/182044-budget-laptop.html has been locked and please create thread in proper section.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 2, 2014)

Z510 is good for you


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2014)

+1 to z510.


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

+2 for Z510


----------



## varunsharmas (Aug 13, 2015)

you could try memalling.com for laptops in pune; I also just came across this, a site for online shopping from offline shops.. does not have much data though.


----------

